# FS: Fish Tanks



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*SOLD: Fish Tanks*

I leave in McKinney, TX and will prefer pickup of the tanks. If you want me to ship them, I will do so and package them as best as I can. No guarantee.
I have the following:
1 - 20 gallon long tank with glass top: $20.00
1 - 10 gallon with lights - $12.00
2 - 2.5G tanks - $6.00 for both

Cheers,

Pedro


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey pedro,
I'm interested in the 10g. Is it an oceanic 10g? and what type of light does it come with? Thanks,

David


----------

